# London Marathon place



## Robin (Jan 19, 2017)

Freestyle Libre are holding a prize draw to win a place in the London Marathon, with two nights hotel, running kit, and enough Libre sensors to wear for all the training. You need to be insulin dependent and be prepared to talk to the press. ( obv an advertising campaign for the Libre) Not something I'd be pleased to win! But for all you runners, here's the link.
https://freestylediabetes.co.uk/inner/virgin-money-london-marathon


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 19, 2017)

I saw this on facebook. Id love to be fit enough to do the london marathon, but i dont think they would let me walk the whole way.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 19, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> I saw this on facebook. Id love to be fit enough to do the london marathon, but i dont think they would let me walk the whole way.


You could do it Stitch - cut off time is 18:00, so that would give you 8 hours to complete, so a brisk 18 mins/mile  Tough getting a place though. I decided a couple of years ago that I wouldn't enter any more full marathons, I'm too prone to injury these days and wouldn't get through the training


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 19, 2017)

The last time I done the Shine Marathon we walked it in 8 hours 26 mins.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 19, 2017)

Good luck to anybody who goes for it !


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 19, 2017)

Any takers apart from Stich ?  Go on Stich I would vote for you


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Any takers apart from Stich ?  Go on Stich I would vote for you


@Stitch147  isn't on insulin so doesn't qualify. You do though, @HOBIE!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 20, 2017)

There are 3 places on offer.  Good on them for doing it but it seems anyone who wins a place will be a bit of an advertising campaign for the product with Freestyle branded running gear and having to speak to the media and on video clips/diaries.  I'm not sure what would happen if you had a dodgy sensor on the day.  You cross the finish line and someone shoves a camera in your face - "Can we get your comments on using the Libre and how it has helped you during the race."  "Well, it were crap, the readings were several mmol/l different, sometimes up to 8 or 9.  By the 10 mile mark I'd had enough and stuck to the tried and tested strips."  "Cut!  Er right where are the other two?"


----------



## Hazel (Jan 20, 2017)

Could this be my next challenge?

Nah, I don't this so

Good luck to all that are interested


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 21, 2017)

Northerner said:


> @Stitch147  isn't on insulin so doesn't qualify. You do though, @HOBIE!


I would if I could have couple of wheels too. My poor Leckies knees would knack for about a week


----------



## Smiric (Feb 12, 2017)

When's the marathon? How long have I got to train?


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 12, 2017)

Smiric said:


> When's the marathon? How long have I got to train?


Go for it Simric


----------



## Owen (Feb 12, 2017)

I sort of still have my insulin. I am trying to get a place sorted on the Great North Run for DUK.


----------

